# LEASH TRAINING



## josephcarman1982 (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone have any good ideas on leash training, steeda has no problem with me putting it on him he is very distracted by things going on around us. And he likes to smell everything. He also pulls alot.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's a thread that's worth a read. It's long, contains all kinds of stuff, but definitely addresses your leash issues. Spend the time to read it, and I bet yo get all kinds of ideas! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=988561&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## Xx Death xX (Mar 7, 2009)

well i would go in a noisey area and keep saying his name so he has attention on you or call there name far away (Few meters)
So they run/Walk to you


----------



## SiNNiK (Sep 10, 2006)

Prong collar.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's something I've done to completely change our leashed walking experiences:

I use my pup's favorite treat...cheese. It gets her attention like no body's business! Turning all her focus on me. 

Learn the "target" method, it's worked wonders with Anna. Take their fave treat and put it in your hand, in a balled up fist and let them sniff and know it's there...give them some. This way they learn to focus on your hand/you for their fave munchie! 

Take some small, walks, end of the driveway and back with little or no distractions and have them to the side of you, with the other hand put the treat in the fist and let them focus on it (you may have to bend down to make sure they see it), or target. After a little ways, praise like crazy and give some of the treat out of the hand. This makes walking next to you fun and rewarding!! Slowly build this up to more distraction prone areas.

Good luck. We're used this method in conjunction with the Gentle Leader, but now we're back on a regular collar and we've come a looong way!


----------

